# Graveyard lighting Crossfader



## madscientist70 (Aug 7, 2009)

Here is my crossfader I made with 2 electrical boxes, 2 outlets, 2 slide dimmers and a crank mechanism I found with a 2rpm motor,2 plugs and 15ft of 12/2 house wire . This Fader has 4 outlet and 2 inlets(if you run more lights or run higher wattage lights you can plug into 2 different circuits) you can use a 12v motor with a separate dimmer but that requires too much more wiring in my book! LOL! the 2 videos are it in light to see mechanism the second is it running 4 lights in dark! Enjoy!

(1) 




(2)


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That is an awesome effect!! Nice job!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey that's pretty damn cool. And I bet a little extra thinking outside the box there are many other applications to the mechanics other than lighting.

Shweet!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is a really good idea.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Very nice well made and simple


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Lighting is just as important as props themselves. This will add a professional look for sure. Nice work.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

I just made one of these too. Great idea!


----------

